# Meh! I know accidents happen, but...



## Ormsweird (2 July 2016)

So new pony has been with us just over a month and all was going well. Till I rocked up tonight and low and behold it looks like he's had an argument with some barbed wire. Nothing bad, just scrapes along his side. No blood to be seen when I got up to him, just obvious marks in his fur and a few lacerations along them, all very very shallow and clean edged.

Vet advice was taken, cleaned up and purple sprayed, pony is fine and is in his stable over night. He would far rather be out.

And I am feeling like pants. Such is life, I guess.


----------



## asmp (2 July 2016)

That's why I hate barbed wire.  Really glad my yard has now got rid of it all around the fields.


----------



## Shay (3 July 2016)

Would be well worth going through your fields, finding where he got to barbed wire and tape it off or otherwise get rid of it before you turn him out again.  Barbed wire can kill - it has no place near horses.


----------



## maximoo (5 July 2016)

Seen quite a lot of accidents & nasty cuts through barbed wire once I bought my own place removed any barbed wire as use to have sheep in now all post and rail with electric fencing on top of fence stop horses chewing


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2016)

We have barbed wire all round, he now understands it and will be unlikely to hit it again. Just keep the cuts clean and dry, leave him out, they should be scabbed over tomorrow, if not make sure they are fly proof.
I bred a foal in a field with barbed wire and stock netting, horses can kill themselves on post and rail if they try.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 July 2016)

Clodagh said:



			horses can kill themselves on post and rail if they try.
		
Click to expand...

True, but injuring themselves on post and rail is more of a challenge cf barbed wire. 

Won't have any barbed wire on the place.


----------



## Cortez (6 July 2016)

Horses can kill themselves on pretty much anything, but barbed wire is just an accident waiting to happen - I've seen far too many horrific injuries to ever allow it on my place.


----------

